
Neurotic Neurons: An interactive exploration - atomicbeanie
http://ncase.me/neurons/
======
brenfrow
Anxiety and panic disorder can be so crippling. This stuff is so powerful and
amazing (Exposure Therapy). Thanks for posting this, I hope it helps someone.
Here's a link to my story: [http://discusr.com/post/12/Fear-and-Hope-with-
Spacephobia](http://discusr.com/post/12/Fear-and-Hope-with-Spacephobia)

------
mentos
I feel like this could be tweaked into a very fun puzzle game that also
teaches a bit about neuroscience.

------
hellofunk
Here's the discussion from last month:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10278746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10278746)

------
aheilbut
This is much more psychobabble than neuroscience.

~~~
vixen99
Without a word or two of explanation someone might unkindly comment that
you're merely name-calling.

------
brudgers
Landing on the repository doesn't really explain much unless you find the
interactive demo. It's worth checking out:

[http://ncase.me/neurons/](http://ncase.me/neurons/)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the URL to that from
[https://github.com/ncase/neurons](https://github.com/ncase/neurons).

